# New Project - A Powerarm !



## ksor (Sep 6, 2015)

Project started today with making the hardest component - the bell-shaped sleave holding the ball !

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/power-arm.html

Hope you enjoy !


----------



## ksor (Sep 7, 2015)

Next part in the PowerArm project - the pivotting ball !

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/power-arm.html

Hope you enjoy !


----------



## ksor (Sep 9, 2015)

Turning of a brass bowl to block the pivotting ball - the next part in the PowerArm project !:ddb:

Unfortunately ... no, fortunately I had to make some more equipment for my ball turning jig to do it ! :loco:

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

Look down on the site !

http://kelds.weebly.com/power-arm.html

Hope you enjoy !


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 11, 2015)

I'd like the plans for this build. I too would love to build one, it's a great project .


----------



## ksor (Sep 12, 2015)

My drawings are made i SketchUp - can you read that ?


----------



## ksor (Sep 19, 2015)

Now the last parts and adjustments are made in this project !  

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

Look down on the site !

http://kelds.weebly.com/power-arm.html

Hope you enjoy !


----------

